# driveaway awning



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I've just spent a a couple of weeks on the road. Great time but with kids in and out and lots of wasps it was hard to sit outside plus keep MH floor clean. 

I'm thinking of buying a drive away awing and am just wondering what suits a s670 best and would people recommend or is their other options?

Any pictures would be great

Thanks 

Kevin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware of the "footprint" of the driveaway. they are about 3m square with another bit that connects to the MH. 

A lot of campsite pitches are not big enough to take a MH and a driveaway.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

I use a khyam motordome tourer drive away awning, on sites with restricted pitches I just don't use the coupling piece and just site the awning close to the van. the khyam is the best driveaway I have ever had as the poles are permanently attached and even I can put the awning up in less than 5 minutes (not counting pegging out time) if you look on the khaym website there is a video showing a chap at a show erecting one in 22 seconds (yes 22 seconds) but this of course does not include pegging out, I have found mine to be well made and well thought out. take a look for your self on the website, mine is the motordome tourer which has a footprint of 2.4 meters square, the larger models at 3m may not as Mrplodd says may not fit on some campsite pitches.
Don
visit www.khyam.co.uk


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

try looking at the vango airbeam as it's inflatable it's also quick to erect


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Awning*

Hi fionn,

If you like the airbeam on commuters U tube the I have one for sale which has been hardly used. See the adverts section of MHF which has all the details or PM me. Good piece of kit and you can put it up by yourself

Cheers......... Ned


----------



## Robbins33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi fionn

As Mrplodd said beware of the size of some of these awnings. We have the kyham motordome sleeper plus 780 which is far too big for some sites.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tried em all.  

Now very happy with a 2 metre square Garden Gazebo. Can be erected and taken down by one person in a couple of minutes. You can have just the roof section and no sides, or as many sides up as you want (they attach with Velcro). They weigh very little (important as regards payload).

Typically they cost £70 to £80 online. Our cheapie has lasted 2 seasons of regular use and we will get at least another one out of it. The next one I buy will be a top quality one which should last for years.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Awning*

Hi there, mate of mine selling a towsure touring XL black and grey , he paid £180 last year he will take. £100 for it he used it once I have it at home I will be putting it on ebay for him, give me a pm if you interested ,look on towsure site, XL . THANKS EDDIE.


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Eddie

Any reason why he is selling it? They don't look as good as the airbeam or khyam but that's just an observation

Kevin


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Eddie

Any reason why he is selling it? They don't look as good as the airbeam or khyam but that's just an observation

Kevin


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Awning*

Hi Fionn, he just not using it, bought in on impulse last year in the show, 
Thought he would use it more. Realised he did not need the extra space .Thanks Eddie.


----------

